# 99 silverado bed removal (new bodystyle)



## blublzr

how hard is it to remove the bed from a 99 silverado , with the newer body style. it looks like it bolts up from the underside of the truck is this right, or do you need to do it from inside the bed. . i can get a fuel tank with the pump and all for around 175.00 and thought this would be the way to go for a novice !!! any thoughts.

wil


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It is very easy. You are right, it just unbolts underneath. Dont forget to disconnect your electric connections and your fuel filler neck on the gas door. Then just get you and 3 strong buddies and just lift it from the corners and put it on a set of sawhorses. Or just flip it over and put it on the bedrails on the ground.


----------



## ahoron

I thought it was easy to just lower the tank just put a 2x4 on a floor jack and lower the tank. then slide tank out from under truck.It took about an hour and a half start to finish.the snap ring on the pump was a bit#$# to get back on. I dont see the benefit to removing the bed seems like a pita to me


----------



## Northland

If you lower the tank just be VERY careful not to kink the lines as they are very easy to kink by lowering the tank with a jack....


----------



## William B.

8 bolts 4 on each side. I had to do it a couple months ago. There is a junction box type thing where the 4 electrical connections plug into on the bottom of the bed just past the bumper. Make sure to take your tool box and tailgate off. Much less weight. 4 people is alot eaiser then 3. Have fun.


----------



## rayf268

I have done it with 2 men but much easier with more. all you need to do is lift it up and move it back a foot or 2 and set it on the bumper and rear tires lots easier then seting it down and back up and leaves you plenty of room . I have replaced my fuel pump 3 times the last time I cut a panel out over the pump so I can just pull the bed liner remove 6 screws and there it is I won't need any help next time . I really hope there isn't a next time .


----------



## fatboy

I know this doesn't apply to this thread but I have a little tip when it comes to fuel pumps,
don't run your tank down below 1/4 tank, when you run your tank low allot the fuel pump gets hot because its not submersed in fuel to cool it and shortens the life of your pump.
I found out the hard way I have a GMC Savanna van and GMC cube van and i was replacing the pumps all the time, then I realized it was usually after one of my guys had run it out of gas or the tank was always low. Now I make sure there filling the tanks when they get down to a !/$ and haven't replaced a pump in two years. Hope this helps.


----------



## New Heights

On your truck there should be 6 bolts take them off, But first take off the tailgate. Then un- bolt the fuel hose. Next get a good engine hoist, attach chains to the tiedowns and lift it off. You might need some counter weight. Remeber to disconnect the wire conectors to the tail lights. This should be the best/easy way to get it off.wesport


----------



## Strictly Snow

ahoron;378791 said:


> I thought it was easy to just lower the tank just put a 2x4 on a floor jack and lower the tank. then slide tank out from under truck.It took about an hour and a half start to finish.the snap ring on the pump was a bit#$# to get back on. I dont see the benefit to removing the bed seems like a pita to me


I learned both ways and trust me that it is a whole lot easier taking the bed off and less time This is the way i was told by a buddy that works in a chevy dealership they do them all this way. Even the full size blazers take out a few body bolts and lift support with a block and done in mins.

By taking the bed off:
20 mins to remove bed 20 to swap tank and not alot of time on the ground and the lines are easy to get to.

Not taking the bed off:
1 1/2 hours crawling on the ground trying to wrangle a jack and possibly messing up the fuel lines


----------



## maxkicker

theres no way id take the bed off to replace the fuel pump
if the tank if full just remove the filler neck and siphen (spelling) the fuel out 
then remove the strap bolts (2 of them) after you have replaced the pump prop the takn on a 4by4 hook the lines back up and muscle the 15 pound empty gas tank back up there 

mid 90s chevys cant seem to hold there pumps, i just get the lifetime warenty from standard auto and live with a pump or 2 a year ive even done a few on the side of the road 

anyway if you drain the fuel first then the longest this could take you by yourself is 45 min 
after you run to homedepot to buy bolts to put your bed back on because you broke half of them that 20 mins will be long gone


----------



## New Heights

Do you want to hear something funny. My front fuel tank on my F-150 just started to leak. Im PO. this post is Jinxed.


----------



## cowboysfan

maxkicker;380564 said:


> theres no way id take the bed off to replace the fuel pump
> if the tank if full just remove the filler neck and siphen (spelling) the fuel out
> then remove the strap bolts (2 of them) after you have replaced the pump prop the takn on a 4by4 hook the lines back up and muscle the 15 pound empty gas tank back up there
> 
> mid 90s chevys cant seem to hold there pumps, i just get the lifetime warenty from standard auto and live with a pump or 2 a year ive even done a few on the side of the road
> 
> anyway if you drain the fuel first then the longest this could take you by yourself is 45 min
> after you run to homedepot to buy bolts to put your bed back on because you broke half of them that 20 mins will be long gone


Why, when I can have the bed of in less then ten minutes.


----------



## maxkicker

whatever makes you happy i just cant figure out whats so hard about taking a empty fuel tank out and im talking about changing the pump itself 
dont forget this guy is changing the whole tank so the only thing thats gonna be slightly easier is the fuel lines any decent mechanic would laugh at the idea of taking off a whole bed just to loosen a few fuel lines


----------



## cowboysfan

I would not say laugh,there many dealers doing it this way,all I know is I have down them both ways and found it to be less of a hassel and quicker just to remove the bed.But ha,im not saying your way is wrong im just saying what was the best way for me,


----------



## fatboy

Its always the guy with 14 - 15 posts that knows better then everyone else!! :yow!:


----------



## Strictly Snow

Everybody is intitled to there own way of doing things. But i can say from personal experience, having done the same job both ways and on a dodge and Chevy, that the time it takes to remove the bed and fix the fuel pump and reinstall the bed is less than removing the tank and reinstalling it. Also i can name at least 10 mechanics in my area that will say that they remove the bed and eight of them work for high end shops or dealerships


----------



## maxkicker

fatboy;381334 said:


> Its always the guy with 14 - 15 posts that knows better then everyone else!! :yow!:


im not tryin to down anyone or anything like that mabye it just came out wrong 
for the record though im a fourth generation mechainic not to mention uncle brothers and cousins. i wont post back and forth if i dont know what im talking about im not on here telling everyone how to plow cause im new at it, and dont forget everyone here had 14-15 post at one time too! and it never made them unknowledgeable in every subject

it is just opinions though and i was just tryin to give the guy mine


----------



## maxkicker

cowboysfan;381272 said:


> I would not say laugh,there many dealers doing it this way,all I know is I have down them both ways and found it to be less of a hassel and quicker just to remove the bed.But ha,im not saying your way is wrong im just saying what was the best way for me,


in my post where i say a decent mechanic would laugh i was talking about removing the bed just to lossen the fuel lines cause the guy that made the post wants to change out his whole tank not just the pump so theres no advantage in taking off the bed

as far as i know anyway 
im done guys ...bye


----------



## fatboy

Bye Bye....:crying:


----------



## Plow horse

*Sounds easy.*

Does anybody know how much silverado beds weigh? Cause I am thinking of going to a flat bed. Thanks.


----------

